# mucksmäuschenstill



## elroy

Mich verunsichert die Wortbildung von _mucksmäuschenstill_.

Welche Rolle spielt _mucks_ in der *wörtlichen* Bedeutung?

Handelt es sich um ein _Mucksmäuschen_? Ein Mucks ist ja ein Geräusch, wenn auch ein sehr leises, aber hier geht es ja vermutlich um ein *völlig stilles* Mäuschen, oder?

Dasselbe Problem sähe ich, wenn _mucks-_ das ganz Adjektiv _mäuschenstill_ näher beschreiben sollte. Wie gesagt, ein Mucks ist immerhin ein Geräusch. Wie käme es dazu, dass _mucks-_ in Verbindung mit _still _die Bedeutung _höchst-_ haben könnte?


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Welche Rolle spielt _mucks_ in der *wörtlichen* Bedeutung?


"Mucks" erinnert mich an "macht keinen Mucks", d.h. "gibt kein Geräusch von sich".

P.S.: Die Wortbildung kommt mir unkonventionell vor, ist vermutlich humoristisch. Ich kann da nur vermuten.


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> "Mucks" erinnert mich an "macht keinen Mucks", d.h. "gibt kein Geräusch von sich".


Genau, "macht keinen Mucks". Wie kann man also _mucks_ verwenden, wenn eben "kein Mucks" gemeint ist?


----------



## Hutschi

Zunächst gibt es still (sein). Das bedeutet im Kontext von #1 leise sein.
Es gibt als nächstes "mäuschenstill sein". Das ist still wie eine kleine Maus, die kaum "Piep" sagen kann.
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache



> Grammatik Adverb
> 
> ...
> Wortzerlegung: Mäuschen still
> Wortbildung mit ›mäuschenstill‹ als Letztglied: mucksmäuschenstill
> ...
> 
> 
> umgangssprachlich, scherzhaft ganz, sehr still



DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


> Wortzerlegung: Mucks mäuschenstill ...
> umgangssprachlich ganz still
> Synonymgruppe
> (ganz) leise · (ganz) still · totenstill  ●  mucksmäuschenstill  ugs.




Wir haben also typisch für Deutsch eine Zusammensetzung des Wortes von rechts nach links.

Eine Konnotation zu "bewegungslos und leise" oder "mit vorsichtigen Bewegungen und leise" sehe ich dabei als vorhanden an.

still
mäuschenstill - ganz still, still wie eine kleine Maus.

Vergleiche auch "Mäuschen spielen":
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


> [umgangssprachlich] ⟨jmd. spielt Mäuschen⟩ in der eigenen Vorstellung: heimlicher Zeuge, Zuschauer bei etwas sein; neugierig lauschen, beobachten
> als zugelassener, aber unbeteiligter Beobachter zugegen sein (z. B. bei einer Probe)


In beiden Bedeutungen verhält man sich still (leise und ohne große Bewegung)

"Mucks" hat διαφορετικός schon beschrieben. ("Keinen Mucks!"="Sei jetzt ganz still!")

Insgesamt bedeutet es also ganz still zu sein, so dass nicht mal mehr ein Pieps zu vernehmen ist.

Die Wortbildung kann humoristisch sein, die Verwendung ist aber meist ernst gemeint.

Es ist also nich von "Mucksmäuschen" sondern von "mäuschenstill" abgeleitet.

Wie der Bedeutungswandel von "Mucks" zu "kein Mucks" in der Zusammensetzung zustande kommt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Wie der Bedeutungswandel von "Mucks" zu "kein Mucks" in der Zusammensetzung zustande kommt, weiß ich nicht.


Das ist eben meine Frage.


----------



## Hutschi

Vielleicht wird es hier klar:

DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache
...


> substantiv m. *der kurze, halbunterdrückte laut*: ein muks, mussitatio Stieler 1260; keinen mucks thun. Albrecht 172ᵇ.
> Fundstelle



Ich denke:
_Von halb unterdrückt_ zu _kein ist der Unterschied ungefähr wie von "mäuschenstill" zu "kein Piep"._


----------



## elroy

Bedeutet für Dich "mäuschenstill", dass eventuell ein kleines Geräusch zu hören sein könnte, also nicht unbedingt "kein Piep"?

(mucks)mäuschenstill = fast kein Piep?

Ich dachte, das würde wirklich "kein Piep" bedeuten. Gerade das zweifache Verstärkung, "*mucks*-*mäuschen*-still" legt das irgendwie nahe.

Das DWDS sagt "ganz still".
Wie ist hier "ganz" zu verstehen: "bedeutend, beträchtlich" oder "hundertprozentig"?


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist extrem still bis hundertprozentig. So still, wie man eben sein kann, wenn man lebt.

Ein Mucks ist ja schon ein leiser Laut.
Hier findet man viel zu "Muchsen":
Volltextsuche: mucksen

Und es scheint sich durch die Sprachen zu ziehen. Es ist ein altes Wort.

Sich nicht mal zu mucksen wagen=sich nicht mal wagen, den kleinsten Laut von sich zu geben.

Beispiel: 
muttio [Georges-1913]​muttio (mūtio), (īvī), ītum, īre (v. Laute mu), mucken, *mucksen*, halblaut oder kleinlaut reden,


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> in Mucks ist ja schon ein leiser Laut.


Es handelt sich nicht unbedingt um einen Laut, bei "Mucks" denke ich an "Muckser":



> *muckser: *
> mucksender laut: schwäbisch er thut keinen muckser, *rührt sich nicht*, ist mäuschenstill Schmid 393; bair. muckser, muckezer, mucker, einzelne verstohlene bewegung, laut. Schm. a. a. o.



_"mucksmäuschenstill" _(vielleicht): still wie ein Mäuschen, das keinen Muckser tut (= sich nicht rührt) (?)


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Wie kann man also _mucks_ verwenden, wenn eben "kein Mucks" gemeint ist?


Vielleicht weil "Mucks" meist mit "kein" zusammen gebraucht wird, oder mit dem Verbot, einen Mucks zu machen. Auch wenn man "kein" nicht sagt, denkt man automatisch an die Negation des Muckses.


----------



## Hutschi

"Still sein" beinhaltet auch Bewegungen mit, neben Sprache und anderen Lauten.
Wenn man Holz hackt, ist man nicht still.


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> _"mucksmäuschenstill" _(vielleicht): still wie ein Mäuschen, das keinen Muckser tut (= sich nicht rührt) (?)


Prinzipiell nicht schlecht - ist aber noch keine direkte, logische Herleitung.

Aber ich hatte grad nen Geistesblitz 

Falls ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es auch den Ausdruck _mucksstill_. Damit scheint jetzt doch alles klar, oder? 

Wer noch ne kleine Hilfe braucht: _windstill _= ohne Wind, ergo still negiert die Bedeutung des Nomens.
Somit gilt: _mucksstill _= Stille ohne Mucks

Q.E.D.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Genau, "macht keinen Mucks". Wie kann man also _mucks_ verwenden, wenn eben "kein Mucks" gemeint ist?


Ich wüsste nicht, warum das ein Problem sein sollte. Es kommt bei solchen Ausdrücken doch nur darauf an, die Assoziation herzustellen. Ob negativ oder positiv ist doch egal.


----------



## elroy

Fallen Dir (außer "windstill") (viele) andere solche Beispiele ein? 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das auch nur annähernd häufig vorkommt.



berndf said:


> Es kommt bei solchen Ausdrücken doch nur darauf an, die Assoziation herzustellen. Ob negativ oder positiv ist doch egal.


Was sind denn "*solche* Ausdrücke"? Bei welchen Ausdrücken ist es egal, ob negativ oder positiv?

Mir ist inzwischen eingefallen, dass ein Grund für diese meiner Meinung nach eigentlich sehr seltene Art der Wortbildung der sein könnte, dass man (fast?) immer von _keinem Mucks_, _ohne Mucks _usw. spricht. Also mit Negation. Vielleicht denkt man _daher_ gerade bei _mucks-_ automatisch an "kein Mucks", nicht aber, weil "negativ oder positiv" grundsätzlich egal wäre und es nur auf die Assoziation ankäme. Das wäre dann eine Besonderheit gerade dieses Wortes und kein allgemeineres Muster. 

"windstill" halte ich auch für eine Ausnahme, für die ich aber auch keine Erklärung habe.


----------



## manfy

Naja, nicht ganz so viele...ein paar neuere vielleicht:
Funkstille -> funkstill
Waffenstille -> waffenstill

Ich nehme mal an, dass das Nomen Windstille zuerst erfunden wurde und danach kam erst das abgeleitete Adjektiv.
Aber rein aus gedanklicher Sicht finde ich die Herleitung und Steigerung nicht undenkbar:
still -> mäuschenstill -> mucksstill -> mucksmäuschenstill


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> Aber rein *aus gedanklicher Sicht *finde ich die Herleitung und Steigerung nicht undenkbar:
> still -> mäuschenstill -> mucksstill -> mucksmäuschenstill


Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Was sind denn "*solche* Ausdrücke"?


Zusammengesetzt Nomen. Deren allgemeine Bedeutung ist _Teil2 in Bezug zu Teil1_.

_Still in Bezug zu einem leisen Geräusch = man kann nicht mal ein leises Geräusch_ hören ist für mich eine recht offensichtliche Bedeutung.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Fallen Dir (außer "windstill") (viele) andere solche Beispiele ein?


Das würde ich noch sehr gerne wissen.

Ich halte das bis auf weiteres für eine deutliche Ausnahme der deutschen Wortbildung.



manfy said:


> Naja, nicht ganz so viele


Das bestätigt meine Vermutung.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Das Ungewöhnliche ist vielleicht eher die Kombination von "Mucks" und "Mäuschen".
"Mucksstill" und "Mäuschenstill" allein wären nicht so seltsam, finde ich.
Es ist halt wohl so etwas wie "nie und nimmer" - dasselbe wird mit zwei Worten Wörtern gesagt.


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> dasselbe wird mit zwei Worten gesagt.


Das sehe ich eben nicht so.

still = kein Mucks ≠ Mucks



διαφορετικός said:


> "Mucksstill" und "Mäuschenstill" allein wären nicht so seltsam, finde ich.


_mäuschenstill_ wäre für mich komplett unauffällig. Still wie ein Mäuschen, wenn man annimmt, dass ein Mäuschen oft sehr still ist.

_mucksstill_ hingegen finde ich genausowie auffällig wie _mucksmäuschenstill_.

Es kommt mir so vor, als wenn man ein Glas, das keinen Tropfen Flüssigkeit enthält, als _tropfenleer_ bezeichnen würde.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Das würde ich noch sehr gerne wissen.


Alle Komposita (und davon gibt es viele) die in -_los_ enden folgen derselben Logik.


----------



## elroy

_-los_ analysiere ich als negierendes Morphem mit der Bedeutung "ohne", z.B. _ausnahms*los*_ = "*ohne* Ausnahme". Siehst Du das mit _-still_ ähnlich? Also _mucksmäuschen*still* = _"*ohne* Muck"?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Morpheme mit der Bedeutung "ohne"


Ja, natürlich. Genauso bei _leise = ohne Geräusche_.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Es kommt mir so vor, als wenn man ein Glas, dass keinen Tropfen Flüssigkeit enthalt, als _tropfenleer_ bezeichnen würde.


Kann ich nachvollziehen. Sofort einleuchtend finde ich "mucksstill" auch nicht (im Gegensatz etwa zu "windstill"). Aber die Erklärung liegt wohl in meinem #10 bzw. deinem #14 - das Wort "Mucks" wird praktisch immer für den Vergleich mit der Stille verwendet, nicht für konkrete leise Geräusche.


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> "Mucks" und "Mäuschen".


Es ist ein wenig lautmalend und duplizierend.
Beides kommt oft vor.
"Mucks" und "Mäuschen" verstärken sich gegenseitig klanglich-emotional.
Zugleich geben sie dem Wort "still" etwas Besonderes, märchenhaftes.

Ich hatte mal eine Lesung gemacht. Vor mir waren Geräusche, Knistern, Flüstern da.
Dann war ich dran. Nach dem ersten Gedicht setzte Stille ein. Ich hatte die Aufmerksamkeit. Es war mucksmäuschenstill im Saal, bis auf das Lachen bei der Pointe.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Was meinst Du damit?


"Aus gedanklicher Sicht" bezog sich auf die Logik mit der andere deutsche Adjektivkomposita gebildet werden.
Meiner Meinung nach steckt da immer ein Sinn dahinter - naja zumindest zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung des Kompositums tat es das, was dann bei alten Wörtern, die vor hunderten Jahren kreiert wurden, heute nicht ganz einfach nachvollziehbar ist.
Je tiefer man da reinblickt, umso komplizierter wird es.

<Hier> hab ich eine Abhandlung gefunden, in der die Autorin bei _mucksstill _von einem Interjektion + Adjektiv-Kompositum ausgeht (pg.27) _"Adjektivische Steigerungskomposita des Gegenwartsdeutschen und ihre Akzentuierung"_:


> *Interj.21 + Adj.: mucksstill,* piepegal, bumsvoll


Rechtfertigung dazu (pg 64):


> *– Interjektionen*
> [...]
> Dabei sind zwei Klassen voneinander abzugrenzen: die Onomatopoetika und die Vulgarismen.
> 
> Die onomatopoetischen Erstglieder sind ihrerseits in zwei Untergruppen einzuteilen: *lautnachahmende Schallwörter (pitsch- in pitschnass)* und Modewörter der Comicsprache (bums- in bumsstill).



Das Papier ist mit 207 Seiten sehr lang und ich hab nur einige Stellen überflogen, klingt aber recht interessant, wenn du an den Hintergründen solcher Wortkreationen interessiert bist!


----------



## Hutschi

Einführung in die Kognitive Linguistik (bei www.academia.de)

Kapitel:
Larissa Borissenkova
Stilistische Aspekte der kognitiven Wortbildung
 S. 88
...


> Es sei hervorgehoben worden, dass eine zusätzliche Intensivierung einer
> Eigenschaft samt begleitenden Expressivierungs- vs Einschätzungscharakteristika
> durch eine weitere modifizierende Wortbildungskomponente in der
> deutschen Wortbildung recht verbreitet ist und zu ihrer typologischen Spezifik
> gehört: mäuschenstill – mucksmäuschenstill; mausetot – steinmausetot; splitternackt
> – splitterfasernackt/splitterfadennackt; blitzdumm – blitzhageldumm;
> stockdumm – steinstockdumm usw



In solchen Fällen ist die ursprüngliche Bedeutung oft verblasst.
Wir kennen noch "Mucks" als Nominativ, aber die weiteren Formen sind extrem selten als eigenständige Wörter.

PS: Bei den beschriebenen Wörtern würde ich auch einiges nicht erkennen. Höchstens als Metapher, aber nicht ob andere Bedeutungen zugrunde liegen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Das würde ich noch sehr gerne wissen. Ich halte das bis auf weiteres für eine deutliche Ausnahme der deutschen Wortbildung.


siehe #15 Funkstille, Waffenstille, Windstille

Wieso verwundert dich das? Ich empfinde die Wörter als ganz normale Komposita. Stille in Bezug auf Funk, Wind oder Waffen. 

Auch Komposita auf -frei arbeiten so, z.B. akzentfrei, abgasfrei, autofrei... Frei in Bezug auf...

Ansonsten denke ich, dass das Zitat in #27 hier die beste Antwort in Bezug auf die Titelfrage darstellt. "Mucksmäuschenstill" ist schon lustig und etwas eigenartig, aber ansonsten eine typisch deutsche Wortbildung.


----------

